# Angeln in Alanya ???



## Sky-Fishing (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Ich Fliege dieses Jahr in die Türkei besser gesagt nach Alanya. Wir also ich und meine Familie haben dort ein Haus 
direkt am Strand nur ein paar schritte entfernt. Hinter unserem Haus ist eine Bäckerei dort kann abgelaufenes Brot holen, wenn ich mit der Pose angeln will. Als Equipment habe ich 3 Ruten inklusive Köder box etc. alles was man braucht. Die erste Rute will ich als Posenmontage probieren: 10 hacken auf die Hauptschnur in der größe 13.
Die zweite Rute will ich als Grundmontage testen: Paternoster mit 60g blei als Köder würde ich Kalermaries, Garnelen oder Brot mit Käse probieren was sich am besten bewerten wird, sind wahrscheinlich die Kalermaries. Und die 3. Rute will ich als Spinnmontage austesten: Spinner, Twister oder Gummifische ??? Währe schön wenn mir ein Profi der selber schon mal dort geangelt hat mir Tipps geben könnte.

Euer Sky-Fishing


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Alanya ???*

Du hast heute zum o.g. Thema drei Threads eröffnet und in einem von dem wurde dir angemessen geantwortet. Dieses ständige Öffnen von quasi "leeren" Threads führt doch nur dazu, dass die Suchfunktion irgendwann zu einem völlig rudimentären Teil des Forums wird, weil man nur bei deinen Fragen landet.


----------



## Sky-Fishing (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Alanya ???*

Sorry ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus in diesem Forum irgendwie kompliziert hier ??? Ganz verstanden wie ich ein Thema erstelle habe ich auch noch nicht kappiert...


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Alanya ???*

Du hast sehr wohl verstanden, wie man Themen eröffnet, du tust es ja dauernd. Das ändert aber auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass dir keiner deine Urlaubswunschfische herbeizaubern kann und wird. Was nötig ist, wurde dir gesagt und wenn selbst dort keine Einheimischen ordentliche Beute machen, dann gibts dort halt keine. Fahr hin, probiers aus und dann weißt du Bescheid!


----------

